# Redundanter Analogausgang



## Benjamin (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen von einem Kunden kommt die Forderung, die analogen Ausgänge so zu erstellen, das bei Ausfall eines Ausgangssignals der laufende Prozess nicht unterbrochen wird.

Ich kenne nur "Bastellösungen" mit 2 analogen Ausgängen, die über eine Diode addiert werden. Damit man auch mitbekommt, ob ein Ausgang ausgefallen ist, braucht man dann auch noch 2 analoge Eingänge. Zusätzlich noch ein Stück Software, die den eigentlichen Wert im Normalfall halbiert und bei Ausfall eines Moduls den vollen Sollwert auf das verbliebene Modul legt.

Die SPS ist aus der Siemens SICAM Reihe. Fertige Kombinationen aus Hardware + Software wie bei der S7-400H gibt es hier nicht.

Gibt es hier fertige Lösungen?
(z.B. Ein Trennverstärker, der aus 2x 4..20 mA 1x 4..20 mA Signal generiert und den Ausfall eines Stromsignals meldet)


----------



## Bender25 (5 Mai 2010)

Welch ein Zufall. Gerade ist mir ein Flyer auf den Tisch gelegt worden

http://www.schuhmann-messtechnik.de/Aktuelles/Analogrechner/analogrechner.html

Vieleicht ist das was.


----------



## Benjamin (5 Mai 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Aber ich glaube ich komme um die Lösung mit je 2 (oder mehr) Analogen Eingängen und Ausgängen nicht herum.

Mit externen Geräten kann ich das 4..20 mA Signal nur überwachen ob es im sinnvollen Bereich (4<X<20 mA) liegt. Sollte der Ausgang aus irgendeinem Grund in diesem Bereich hängen, dann bekomme ich das nicht mit.


----------



## Markus (7 Mai 2010)

@bender
macht aber auch nicht wirklich sinn...
2xAD wandler --> CPU -- DA Wandler

da verzichtest du lieber auf die scheinheilige redundanz, mit deiner lösung verschlechterst du das system nur noch zusätzlich bzw. erhöst die anzahl der baugruppen die ausfallen können...





Benjamin schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen von einem Kunden kommt die Forderung, die analogen Ausgänge so zu erstellen, das bei Ausfall eines Ausgangssignals der laufende Prozess nicht unterbrochen wird.
> 
> Ich kenne nur "Bastellösungen" mit 2 analogen Ausgängen, die über eine Diode addiert werden. Damit man auch mitbekommt, ob ein Ausgang ausgefallen ist, braucht man dann auch noch 2 analoge Eingänge. Zusätzlich noch ein Stück Software, die den eigentlichen Wert im Normalfall halbiert und bei Ausfall eines Moduls den vollen Sollwert auf das verbliebene Modul legt.
> 
> ...


 

hört sich seltsam an, darf man die anwendung wissen?
ist reine neugier... 
warum nicht gleich ein H-System? was wird an die signale angeschlossen?


----------



## Benjamin (8 Mai 2010)

Es ist nur ein einziger analoger Ausgang. Der ist als Stellsignal für einen Servomotor (Hydrauklikzylinder) gedacht.

Meistens verwenden wir nur CPU-Redundanz und keine Redundanz für einfache Signale.

Es ist mehr eine Kundenforderung. Wichtige Messwerte müssen dreifach vorhanden sein (2aus3 Logik). Analoge Ausgänge müssen so sein, dass ein Ausfall eines Signals nicht die Funktion beeinträchtigt. Für einfache digitale Signale ist diese Forderung nicht da 

Ich habe ein wenig Bedenken, dass bei einem Ausfall der Servomotor ein wenig "Ausschlagen" würde. Aber das sollte man in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Jan (8 Mai 2010)

Hallo Benjamin,

könnte man nicht einfach zwei analoge Ausgänge (0-10V) parallel schalten?
Wenn einer ausfällt, steht ja noch das Signal vom Anderen an.

Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob das einfach so parallel verdrahtet werden kann.


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Mai 2010)

> Wenn einer ausfällt, steht ja noch das Signal vom Anderen an.





> Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob das einfach so parallel verdrahtet  werden kann.



Das wäre der Vorschlag von oben, Dioden zur Entkopplung und dann parallel. Aber wer sagt dass die Spannung wegbleibt wenn er ausfällt? Könnte auch auf volle Spannung gehen. Damit verdoppeln wir die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit.

Man könnte natürlich drei Analogausgänge verwenden, jeweils mit einer Diode entkoppelt auf den Aktor gehen. Alle drei Ausgänge getrennt mit einem Analogeingang einlesen und bei Abweichung eines der drei Ausgänge diesen per Relais vom Aktor trennen. Bleiben zwei Probleme: Die Relaiskontakte erhöhen wieder die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit und die Schwellspannung der Dioden schaden der Genauigkeit dazu.


----------



## Sockenralf (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

@ Benjamin:

frag doch den Kunden einfach mal, wie er das bisher gelöst hat 



MfG


----------



## Benjamin (9 Mai 2010)

@ Jan:
Spannungssignal sollte man IMHO nicht verwenden. Genauigkeit ist schlecht und die EMV ist unter aller Sau.

@ Obercheffe
Man kann natürlich drei verwenden. Aber wenn zwei ausreichen, dann brauche ich nicht mehr zu machen.
Und was hat der Spannungsfall an den Dioden mit der Genauigkeit von einem Stromsignal zu tun?  

@Sockenralf
"Man schaltet zwei Ausgänge parallel". Wenn man ein S7-400 H System hat, dann gibt es fertige Softwarebausteine für SIMATIC. Und man braucht auch nur zwei Ausgänge + Diode. Die Eingänge kann man sich sparen

Ich werd bei 2 Ausgängen + 2 Eingängen + Diode bleiben. Das erscheint mir am einfachsten. Danke an alle


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Mai 2010)

> Und was hat der Spannungsfall an den Dioden mit der Genauigkeit von  einem Stromsignal zu tun?



Ich hatte weiter oben was von 0-10V gelesen.  Da macht sich die Schwellspannung bemerkbar. Ich frage mich allerdings wie das mit Parallelschaltung von Stromausgängen funktionieren soll. (Kirchhoffsches Gesetz...)


----------



## Jan (9 Mai 2010)

@ Benjamin

Das ist mir schon klar. Ich habe jetzt nur spontan Spannung vorgeschlagen, weil man Strom so schlecht parallel schalten kann. 
Sicherlich kann man da mit Wandlern auch was machen.


----------



## Proxy (10 Mai 2010)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein einziger analoger Ausgang. Der ist als Stellsignal für einen Servomotor (Hydrauklikzylinder) gedacht.
> 
> Meistens verwenden wir nur CPU-Redundanz und keine Redundanz für einfache Signale.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das lesen "2aus3" dann sind das echte redundanz systeme. Also sind meines erachtens auch 2 bzw. 3 CPU's nötig. Da musst du dann die 2 Analogausgänge von je zwei Karten bringen. Da gibts auch wieder verschiedene Modis also z.b. Hot-Standby musst dich bei deinen Kunden informieren da es sonst ein Schuss ins blaue ist.


----------



## Benjamin (10 Mai 2010)

Wir wollen mal nicht komplett am Ziel vorbeischießen. Wenn keine CPU-Redundanz gefordert ist, eine 2aus3 Logik für analoge Eingänge und einfache Redundanz für analoge Eingänge, dann wird das auch so gebaut. Man muss sich ja nicht unnötig verkopfen.

BTW: Welches System mit 3 CPUs kennst du. Ich kenne nur H Systeme mit 2 CPUs.


----------



## Proxy (10 Mai 2010)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Wir wollen mal nicht komplett am Ziel vorbeischießen. Wenn keine CPU-Redundanz gefordert ist, eine 2aus3 Logik für analoge Eingänge und einfache Redundanz für analoge Eingänge, dann wird das auch so gebaut. Man muss sich ja nicht unnötig verkopfen.
> 
> BTW: Welches System mit 3 CPUs kennst du. Ich kenne nur H Systeme mit 2 CPUs.



Also ich glaub dann hast du den sinn von einer 2aus3 Logik noch nicht verstanden. Du will ja mit dieser Schaltung eine ausfallsichere Anlage erreichen die nicht ausfällt wenn eine CPU stribt. Also wäre hier die lösung mit einer CPU mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen da reicht auch eine normal.

Die mit 3 CPU's kenne ich aus der Versogungstechnik (Kraftwerksbau, Wasserwerke) oder aus Stranggussanlagen/Walzwerke.


----------



## Benjamin (10 Mai 2010)

Hallo Proxy,

ich habe dich schon verstanden und ich kann dir versichern, dass das nicht die erste Anlage ist, die ich bearbeite (von den Kollegen mal ganz abgesehen). Die Branche ist übrigens der Kraftwerksbau. Es muss nur nicht bis aufs äusserste auf hochverfügbar getrimmt werden. Wenn die CPU ausfällt, oder ein digitales Signal ... dann steht die Anlage eben.

Beiss dich auch bitte nicht an dem 2aus3 Begriff fest. Das soll einfach nur andeuten, dass bei einigen analogen Signalen über 3 Signale der Mittelwert gebildet wird. Wenn eines von den beiden anderen zu stark abweicht, dann wird es als üngültig markiert und eine Warnung abgegeben.

Das es von Siemens oder sonst hochverfügbare Systeme gibt weiss ich schon. Wir arbeiten z.B. mit S7-400 H oder SICAM. Ich kenne nur keine Konfiguration mit 3 CPUs. Hast du hier Beispiele wie das aussieht?


----------



## Proxy (10 Mai 2010)

In kenn die Form das die 3te CPU Hot-Standby steht und bei ausfall einer der beiden CPU's sofort die Aufgabe der ausgefallenen CPU übernimmt und somit immer noch eine Redundanz von 2 CPUs da ist. 

Ich kenn den Hersteller jetzt nicht mehr hab gegooglt um ihn zu finden aber k.A. wie der wieder hieß, der das angeboten hat.


----------



## michael82 (29 Juni 2010)

Servus,

ich hätte noch mal eine Frage zu diesem Thema. Wo macht es eigentlich Sinn einen Aufbau zu haben wo jeweils beide Steuerungen die Hälfte des Ausgangssignals liefert?


----------



## Benjamin (29 Juni 2010)

michael82 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hätte noch mal eine Frage zu diesem Thema. Wo macht es eigentlich Sinn einen Aufbau zu haben wo jeweils beide Steuerungen die Hälfte des Ausgangssignals liefert?



Du kannst dir auch eine Software schreiben, wo ein Ausgang den ganzen Strom liefert. Nur ist der "Schlag" beim Umschalten dann viel größer und du kannst die Funktion des inaktiven Ausgangs nicht überwachen.

Ausserdem liefern nicht zwei Steuerungen ein Ausgangssignal, sondern zwei analoge Ausgänge an einer Steuerung.


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Juni 2010)

Irgendwie geht diese Analogausgangsredundanz mit meinem (gesunden?) Verstand nicht zusammen. Klar ist mir, dass man auf diese Art und Weise die Verfügbarkeit des Gesamtsystems erhöhen kann. Wenn ich mir aber anschau, was sonst noch alles passieren kann, so ist der Beitrag dieser Redundanz zur Gesamtzuverlässigkeit sehr gering. Wenn ich behaupte, die CPU sei zu 99% verfügbar, ein einzelner Analogausgang ebenso, dann auch der AD-Wandler des Stellgliedes und das Stellglied ansich auch zu 99%, so ist das Gesamtsystem (grob gerechnet, ohne sich überschneidende Ausfälle zu berücksichtigen) zu 0,99^4 verfügbar, also zu rund 96% (in diesem hypotetischen Gedankenspiel). Durch den redundanten Analogausgang komm ich also von 96% auf 97%. Das nutzt in meinen Augen erst dann was, wenn ich damit eine vorgegebene Schwelle, die ich nur geringfügig unterschreite, mit einer solchen Massnahme gerade eben überschreite. Generell hege ich aber den Verdacht, dass das reine Augenwischerei ist und sich hier keiner ernsthafte Gedanken über den Nutzen der Redundanz macht.


----------



## Benjamin (29 Juni 2010)

@ Perfektionist: Im Prinzip stimme ich dir schon zu. Mit einer Milchmädchenrechnung wie Du sie aufstellst kommt man aber auch nicht weiter. Und davon mal abgesehen. Wenn der Kunde doch 2 analoge Ausgänge + Software dazu bezahlt, dann liefere ich das auch gerne.


----------



## michael82 (29 Juni 2010)

danke für eure Antworten,

nur noch mal kurz für mich, die redundante Ausführung der Stromausgänge bei der jeder die Hälfte des Stroms liefert benutze ich um im Fehlerfall nicht so große Stromspitzen zu erzeugen?

das mit den zwei Ausgängen ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar, Siemens bietet doch für seine H-Steuerungen einen Baustein der den Strom halbiert und nach meinen Verständnis kann dies auch auf zwei unterschiedlichen Steuerungen passieren


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Juni 2010)

Die Lösung mit dem Trennverstärker, der zwei Eingangssignale vergleicht, bringt nichts. dessen Analogausgang ist so (un)zuverlässig wie ein eizelner Analogausgang der SPS.

Weiterhin: was sollen wir nun nehmen? Strom oder Spannung?

Welcher Fehlerfall soll abgedeckt werden? zu 80 % liefert ja der Analogausgang garnichts mehr. Aber dann gibt es in einer gewissen Minderzahl der Fälle auch noch den Fall, dass zuviel Spannung/Strom aus dem Analogausgang rauskommt.


----------



## Benjamin (29 Juni 2010)

@ Michael82:
Das mit dem halben Strom hast du richtig erfasst. Ich liefere aus einem Ausgang immer 50% des ganzen Stromes. Fällt ein Ausgang jetzt aus, dann sinkt der gesamte Strom auch auf 50% des eigentlichen Wertes. Das bleibt dann so lange, bis ich das in der Software mitbekomme und den verbleibenden Ausgang die vollen 100% ausgeben lasse.
Bei Siemens S7-400H gibt es Baugruppen die diese Überwachung direkt intern machen. Bei meinem System muss ich noch zu jedem analogen Ausgang einen analogen Eingang hinzufügen, um die Funktion zu überwachen.

2 komplett getrennte Steuerungen sind mir jetzt noch nicht untergekommen. Ich kenne nur Systeme, die aus 2 CPUs aufgebaut sind, die sich gegenseitig überwachen. Eine ist dabei aktiv, die andere läuft nur mit, sendet aber keine Signale nach aussen. Fällt die aktive CPU jetzt aus, übernimmt die zweite die Aufgabe.

@ Perfektionist
Diese Lösung mit einem externen Überwachungsgerät wurde schon lange verworfen. Als analoges Steuersignal wird bei uns eigentlich grundsätzlich ein 0/4..20 mA Signal verwendet.


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Juni 2010)

Beide Analogausgänge zu überwachen halte ich für überflüssig. Es müsste genügen, die Summe zu messen.

Weiters wäre es möglich, statt die Ausgänge parallel zu schalten, diese in Serie zu schalten. Bypass-Dioden sind erforderlich, die dann die Funktion von Entkopplungsdioden übernehmen, wären es Spannungsausgänge.

Vorteil dieser Vorgehensweise: bei Ausfall eines Analogausgangs bricht der Strom nicht auf die Hälfte, bestenfalls gar nicht zusammen.

Wie stelle ich den Ausfall eines Ausgangs fest? Indem ich den Ausgangsstrom des einen oder anderen Ausgangs zyklisch von Zeit zu Zeit geringfügig (z.B. 0,2mA) absenke. merke ich diese Änderung an meinem Messeingang nicht, so hat der jeweils andere Ausgang noch den vollen Strom getrieben.


----------

